# Paxton guitars



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

In one of the Kim Mitchell's "Guitar Picks" episodes (now airing on HiFi-TV - free preview on Bell) there was coverage of Richard Paxton, a small builder in Bloomfield ON (near Brighton between Cobourg and Trenton) : http://www.paxtonguitars.com/Home.html

Anyone ever try one of his guitars?


----------



## Norton 252 (Jun 1, 2021)

Hi. I watched the Guitar Picks program which highlighted Richard Paxton. As a fellow Scot, shipbuilder and guitar collector, I got in touch with Richard and ordered a guitar from him. The fretboard is customized with my initials (EMC) and D.O.B. (25-05-52). I have close to 40 guitars in my collection and can honestly say that this one is by far the sweetest sounding acoustic guitar that I’ve ever owned and the finish is outstanding. Cheers Richard, I hope you and your family are well.


----------



## Norton 252 (Jun 1, 2021)

Here she is


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

More pics and a sound bite!


----------

